# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Lichen planes in de mond

## Gerrit

Heb in Juni 2003 lichen planes gehad in de mond op de beide wangen.
Het advies wat ik kreeg was om te stoppen met roken .
Ik had inmiddels 40 jaar gerookt
En ze hebben alle twee wangen ge leasert.
Het is even een dag of 14 behelpen maar ik ben er nu wel van.
Dit is in het zieknhuis gebeurt.
Ben wel ontzettend blij dat het zo opgelost is , zag wel tegenop 
om alle wwee kanten in een ker te doen.

----------


## giselle

Gerrit,

Waar wordt die behandeling met laser uitgevoerd ?

Giselle

----------


## liz

Hoi,

Ik word binnenkort ook getest voor lichen planes op de tong!!!
Het doet echt heel pijn en me tong is kapot en het brand, was dat bij jou ook zo?
Ik heb dit al bijna 6 jaar en er werd gezegd dat het BMS is, deed dat zeer dat lasen?
Ik rook ook, was je makkelijk gestopt?
Graag hoor ik snel bericht van, ben best een beetje bang met dit.

Groetjes.

----------


## Pientje

Of stoppen met roken moeilijk is, is voor iedereen verschillend. Ik zou altijd stoppen met roken, of ik nu ziek was of niet.

Laseren is niet compleet pijnloos maar met verdoving komen ze een heel eind.

----------


## Luuss0404

Was het geen lichttherapie, UVB en PUVA lichttherapie-kuren kunnen poliklinisch worden toegepast in ernstiger gevallen van lichen planus.

Ik kan geen info vinden over lichen planus en laseren, dus ik ben ook wel benieuwd hoe dat in zijn werk gaat en in welke kliniek dat wordt uitgevoerd...

----------

